# Tricross v Secteur Elite.



## Brandane (21 Oct 2010)

I have a dilemna! I currently have a 2010 model Specialized Tricross triple, the basic version. I have upgraded it a wee bit with Shimano RS20 wheels and narrower tyres (700x28) and I am quite happy with it. I have done 2500+ miles in the year that I have had it, mainly roads and surfaced paths, with a bit of French touring thrown in.

I am now thinking that it might be time to get a proper roadie, and was looking at a Secteur Elite. The 2010 model is available just now at a good discount, so this might be the time to buy. Thing is, I am no biking expert, although I have learnt a bit about different specs from reading on here, so I know the Secteur Elite with it's Shimano 105 groupset is a good bike. BUT....is it really going to be a noticeably better bike than the Tricross? I am 48, so have no aspirations to ever being a top athlete, but enjoy my cycling. Would I really notice an increase in speed, and find hills easier? I know fitness is the main factor, and I'm working on that one! 

Another thing that puts me off is the state of the roads. Even on the Tricross with relatively wide tyres the ride can be a bit harsh. Presumably a narrow tyred roadie would be worse still?

Just need some help to justify spending another £800 on a bike .


----------



## RedBike (21 Oct 2010)

Yes the Secteur elite should be a quicker bike, but now that you've upgraded your tri-cross I doubt there'd be that much of a difference. Putting a GOOD set of 23/25mm tyres on your tri-cross will probably get you a very similar level of performance. 

Although the Secetur is clearly not a slow bike it does have a relatively upright riding position, which means its obviously pitched as more mile muncher than an outright speed machine. Once you get over ~18mph most of the resistance you experiance is air areodnamic drag.

The trouble is to gain any significant speed increase at this sort of level you're looking at areodynamic riding positions (arse up, head down), close clearance frames, light weight wheels (aka skinny high pressure tyres). The trouble is if you're not carefull these features can come at the cost of comfort.


----------



## Brandane (21 Oct 2010)

Thanks for that, RedBike. As I suspected, it might be just too similar a bike to the Tricross to justify the extra expense. They both look as if they have a similar riding position, i.e. NOT so much head down, arse up in the air; which is probably a good thing in my book! I can do 50 mile runs on the Tricross, and even got as far as 100 miles (once!) without any real comfort issues. 

Thanks for saving me £800 . Anyone think otherwise?


----------



## potsy (21 Oct 2010)

I have toyed with the idea of a Tri-cross for ages to use as a winter commuter,the extra clearance for full guards and wider tyres appeals to me,love my Secteur though and am currently riding it in all weathers.
What's £800 when your happiness is at stake


----------



## zigzag (21 Oct 2010)

my mate cycled thousand miles event over 5 days on tricross with 35mm tyres. he had no issues with speed or comfort. in my opinion secteur's (lack of) tyre clearances is a limiting factor.


----------



## Falwheeler (21 Oct 2010)

I'm lucky enough to own both a Tricross Sport and a Secteur Elite. The Secteur in my opinion is noticeably quicker. Riding position is very similar and both are very comfortable but the Secteur is somehow more fun


----------



## johnr (21 Oct 2010)

I've had thin road tyres on my Tricross all summer. I think it makes me faster, but it's a bumpier ride


----------



## RedBike (22 Oct 2010)

Falwheeler said:


> I'm lucky enough to own both a Tricross Sport and a Secteur Elite. The Secteur in my opinion is noticeably quicker. Riding position is very similar and both are very comfortable but the Secteur is somehow more fun



There's little doubt that the Secteur will be quicker than a standard Tri-cross, but if you were to 'swap the wheels' over would the Secteur still be noticeably quicker?, It should still be the quicker bike but i'm not sure it will be £800 worth quicker?


----------



## Norm (22 Oct 2010)

Falwheeler said:


> I'm lucky enough to own both a Tricross Sport and a Secteur Elite. _The Secteur in my opinion is noticeably quicker. _Riding position is very similar and both are very comfortable but the Secteur is somehow more fun


I'd agree that a standard Secteur is faster than a standard Tricross on good roads but, as RedBike says, changing the wheels and tyres on the Tricross will probably negate most of the differences.

I'd also say (sorry for repeating this so often) that a 10-mile commute on my Tricross took as long as the same 10-mile commute on the Secteur, because a Tricross with standard wheels and tyres can be ridden faster across very rough tarmac than a bike with narrow road tyres. There was no identifiable difference in the time that it took me on the Tricross compared to the time it took me on the Secteur.


----------



## ProudSalopian (22 Oct 2010)

Morning All

All this talk about the Secteur started me thinking about making the most of the offers available at present. Currently I have two Ridgeback hybrids - one lives in my Welsh caravan during summer and comes home to winter commuting whilst the lighter weight Supernova takes a deserved rest. Of late I've been doing more and more longer rides on the S'nova and think I might benefit from drop bars and thinner tyres - so.....Does the Secteur Elite make sense at £799 or would the expense be sheer indulgence? I need reassurance 'cos the spending review may hit close to home!


----------



## Norm (22 Oct 2010)

ProudSalopian said:


> Does the Secteur Elite make sense at £799 or would the expense be sheer indulgence?


Yes and that depends on personal circumstances. If you are on the dole, then it is sheer indulgence. If you are Wayne Rooney, then it isn't.

But the answer to the first question is yes.


----------



## vorsprung (22 Oct 2010)

If you are entering long distance events that need to be ridden fast then get a Sectuer.
If you want the fun of a new bike and _feel ike _you are going faster then get a Sectuer 

If you want to actually go faster, do some interval training and maybe get some quicker tyres


----------



## Brandane (22 Oct 2010)

Thanks for al the replies. All things considered, I have decided that the Tricross is still the bike for me! I might give thinner tyres a go and see how I get on with them. A big consideration for me is the fact that quite a high proportion of my riding is by necessity on less than perfectly surfaced paths. A good road bike would probably be wasted on me, so why spend £800 even if it is a good deal? Like others, my job situation is not ideal, and I am a great believer in sods law. Buy the Secteur tomorrow and get my P45 through the post on Monday . Don't buy it, and stay employed .


----------



## potsy (22 Oct 2010)

Brandane said:


> Thanks for al the replies. All things considered, I have decided that the Tricross is still the bike for me! I might give thinner tyres a go and see how I get on with them. A big consideration for me is the fact that quite a high proportion of my riding is by necessity on less than perfectly surfaced paths. A good road bike would probably be wasted on me, so why spend £800 even if it is a good deal? Like others, my job situation is not ideal, and I am a great believer in sods law. Buy the Secteur tomorrow and get my P45 through the post on Monday . Don't buy it, and stay employed .



Sounds like a good decision Brandane,think norm summed it up well,there's not enough difference in speed in real life conditions to warrant the spend if money is tight.
I've been toying with the idea of a new bike,but like you my work situation is still iffy,so not worth the risk IMO.

p.s. Another chance of commission lost norm


----------



## Norm (22 Oct 2010)

Brandane said:


> ...I am a great believer in sods law. Buy the Secteur tomorrow and get my P45 through the post on Monday . Don't buy it, and stay employed .


 I bought the Secteur without a problem. I bought the Tricross and got my P45 within a week. Maybe that _*is*_ something which should be taken into consideration. 



potsy said:


> p.s. Another chance of commission lost norm


 Life goes on.


----------



## jimboalee (23 Oct 2010)

Tricross.
The rims will take 23mm slicks. Pump them up to 120 and it'll fly.


----------



## Brandane (23 Oct 2010)

jimboalee said:


> Tricross.
> The rims will take 23mm slicks. Pump them up to 120 and it'll fly.



Strangely enough, that's what I've just done!
Bought a pair of Specialised 23mm road tyres and stuck 120psi in them. Went for a 28 mile circuit round some of our local rolling hills (Largs/West Kilbride/Dalry/Haylie Brae/Largs) and did an average speed of 13.5mph, which is not bad for me.

Edit: According to.... http://www.sheldonbrown.com/tire_sizing.html you shouldn't be fitting 23mm tyres to the standard rims which are 622x17. I have 28mm tyres on the original rims, the 23mm tyres are fitted to a pair of Shimano RS20s that I have.


----------



## ACS (23 Oct 2010)

As an owner of a Tricoss and having spent many an hour researching my next bike I find myself agreeing with many of the views expressed. Like yourself I do not think I will find my name published in the results section of 'the comic' but I would like to get over the occasional hill without grovelling in gutter.

Being about 10kg overweight, I feel that the purchase of a lighter bike to compensate for my indulgences is taking the pi$$, so getting rid of the lard comes first.

However, I feel that the Tricross is best describe as ’stately’ and has a poor rating when to comes to nipping out on a nice day for a quick blast. My solution an 1980’s, 531c road bike, 105, 14 speed, down tube shifters, yes the paint is a bit tatty and I had to source a second set of wheels because the ones that came with it where knackered but the fun factor is great about 2 inches of extra grin when I take it out. Cost £200 in total. Has some credibility from being “so retro,” it’s dirt cheap to maintain, evilbay is full of bits and when it comes time to change the group set I may turn it into a single speed and use it to replace my Sirrus which I commute on. 

New is nice, very nice, but sometimes not the only option.


----------



## bennydorano (25 Oct 2010)

I recently upgraded to a Secteur Elite from a hyrid and tbh I'm sorry I did. Not sure what's going on as I seem to be slower on the Secteur than the hybrid, which is plainly not right. Have already changed the pedals, fipped the handlebars and changed the cassette (well, my LBS did) - back wheel wasbuckled to. I think the relaxed riding position is the main culprit, wth the hybrid I seemed to be on top fo the pedals, now I'm attackin from the rear too much (oh er missus).


----------



## Philk (25 Oct 2010)

when i was upgrading from the Allez elite, i took out a Secteur Elite and was really dissapointed.
it felt heavier than the allez and not as agile.
Then I took out a TREK madone and it was love at first ride.

I suggest ride a few and choose the one you like


----------



## Norm (26 Oct 2010)

Philk said:


> it felt heavier than the allez and not as agile.


Isn't it meant to be like that, though? The Allez has "race"-styled geometry, the Secteur is more relaxed sportive-style geometry. 

That doesn't make it a bad bike, though (as it is a long way from that), just more realistic for those who don't race, either for real or in their imagination.


----------



## jimboalee (26 Oct 2010)

I doubt if the difference in geometry would make a lot of difference, or be noticed, by someone who only rides a couple of hundred miles per week.
1 kg might not be noticed if the rider's weight is fluctuating.

So it comes down to the colour.


----------



## Andrew_P (26 Oct 2010)

jimboalee said:


> I doubt if the difference in geometry would make a lot of difference, or be noticed, by someone who only rides a couple of hundred miles per week.
> 1 kg might not be noticed if the rider's weight is fluctuating.
> 
> So it comes down to the colour.




 Please keep posting this kind of stuff, I keep going to buy a 1200-1500 road carbon and keep just holding back. So I put on some slicker tyres on to my Hybrid on the basis if it was quicker I might just flassh the cash, and still it didn't improve my time in fact the net benefit was a much more bumpier ride!

The Roubaix


----------



## Norm (26 Oct 2010)

jimboalee said:


> I doubt if the difference in geometry would make a lot of difference, or be noticed, by someone who only rides a couple of hundred miles per week.
> 1 kg might not be noticed if the rider's weight is fluctuating.
> 
> _So it comes down to the colour._




Do you think that's completely accurate, though, Jimbo? On the Secteur, I've no issues riding in amongst the urban traffic and I can accelerate and keep up with most traffic in town and between the lights. On the MTB, for instance (20 years old unsuspended and with road tyres and probably 4-5kg heavier), whilst my average on a longer run isn't dissimilar, over a 500m "sprint" I'm not as fast so I generally stick to the bike paths on that one.

As for 1kg, I'm sure I've launched a Mersey Trout bigger than that.


----------



## jimboalee (26 Oct 2010)

Norm said:


> Do you think that's completely accurate, though, Jimbo? On the Secteur, I've no issues riding in amongst the urban traffic and I can accelerate and keep up with most traffic in town and between the lights. On the MTB, for instance (20 years old unsuspended and with road tyres and probably 4-5kg heavier), whilst my average on a longer run isn't dissimilar, over a 500m "sprint" I'm not as fast so I generally stick to the bike paths on that one.
> 
> As for 1kg, I'm sure I've launched a Mersey Trout bigger than that.



I thought we were talking Allez vs Secteur?


----------



## Norm (26 Oct 2010)

jimboalee said:


> I thought we were talking Allez vs Secteur?


 Well, the thread was originally about the Tricross against the Secteur, so I wasn't sure how far we'd wandered.

I've tried an Allez and I didn't feel it worked for me. The bars were lower, the top tube shorter, the position generally felt more hunched and designed for putting down power. That doesn't make the Allez a bad bike, which is what I felt Philk suggested of the Secteur, just aimed for a different rider's needs.

Would I feel the difference over 40 miles? Well, yes, I did notice it over a shorter distance. I'd still, happily, ride the Allez but I'd be doing so knowing that it wasn't what I wanted to spend my money on.


----------



## jimboalee (27 Oct 2010)

Norm said:


> Well, the thread was originally about the Tricross against the Secteur, so I wasn't sure how far we'd wandered.
> 
> I've tried an Allez and I didn't feel it worked for me. The bars were lower, the top tube shorter, the position generally felt more hunched and designed for putting down power. That doesn't make the Allez a bad bike, which is what I felt Philk suggested of the Secteur, just aimed for a different rider's needs.
> 
> Would I feel the difference over 40 miles? Well, yes, I did notice it over a shorter distance. I'd still, happily, ride the Allez but I'd be doing so knowing that it wasn't what I wanted to spend my money on.



I had been riding around at home on an old 531 sports bike by an unknown maker, a Peugeot PX10LE 531 and another cheap sports bike.
I hired an Allez in San Francisco and it was marvellous.
I came home, junked the 531 sports bike and the other cheap sports bike and bought an SWorks.

The next time I went to San Fran', I hired an Allez again and rode down the 82 El Camino Real all the way to Morgan Hill whare Spesh has their HQ. 130 miles round trip and it was a pure doddle. The highest elevation of the entire trip was 155 feet, and that was approaching Morgan Hill from San Jose.

What I did tho' the afternoon before the ride, was set up the bike in the rental shop with a tape measure and printed out notes I took with me. I swapped the OE stem ( 100mm ) for a 110mm stem off another bike they had in bits, which was a bit of luck.


----------



## Norm (28 Oct 2010)

If that has any relevance, Jimbo, it is that the S-Works / Allez suits you just as the Secteur / Roubaix suits me. I'm happy that you've found a bike that you like. Just as I did.

Maybe it is interesting, or confusing, in that you previously suggested that "someone who only rides a few hundred miles a week" wouldn't notice the difference in the geometry, but you felt it important enough to take the measurements and make geometry adjustments for just one ride.


----------

